# In need of Hairapy!



## ilovedoxies (Dec 24, 2010)

I don't know what happened to my hair in the last couple months but it has became awful.  

It was fine and limp to start with but now it is fine, limp, split and broken.  My hair has always been healthy and long but about a year ago I started using a flat iron because my favorite curling iron broke and I coudn't find another one just like it.  

I use the flat iron to smooth the ends under and to iron the front and swoop it over my forehead.  That flat iron has completely ruined my hair. 

Can anyone suggest a natural leave-in conditioner, spray or anything that can help?


----------



## carebear (Dec 24, 2010)

coconut oil, or even better - tucuma butter.


----------



## Deda (Dec 24, 2010)

Try a little argan oil, just a titch cause that stuff's expensive.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestons . Do I use the oils before or after shampoo? I have some coocnut oil.  I can try that tomorrow. 

I tried an olive oil treatment once and it took me three days to get that goo out of my hair, lol.


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 24, 2010)

I used 1/2 coconut oil 1/2 shampoo mixed. Otherwise I can't get it out of my hair.


----------



## agriffin (Dec 24, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> I used 1/2 coconut oil 1/2 shampoo mixed. Otherwise I can't get it out of my hair.



This is what I do!  About once a month and love it.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Dec 25, 2010)

I'll definately give it a try. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## rubyslippers (Dec 26, 2010)

ilovedoxies said:
			
		

> Can anyone suggest a natural leave-in conditioner, spray or anything that can help?



Flat irons are brutal on hair....this sounds disgusting but works wonders.  Shampoo your hair as usual and then work in a handful of mayonaise.  Let it stay in for 5 - 10 min and rinse very very well.   (tip I learned in cosmetology school)


----------



## ilovedoxies (Dec 26, 2010)

You know I vaguely remember the mayonaise treatment from the 80's.  I had forgotten about it until now.  

I used some coconut oil yesterday and it felt a little better.  I soaked it, let it sit for a few minutes and then shampooed.  It came out easily (I was pleasantly surprised).  

I also ordered some silk protein spray from www.thescentedblossom.com, if anyone on here sells a similar product I'd be glad to try it.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 26, 2010)

I use coconut oil on my hair at least once a week.  

I have longer, naturally curly hair and started using the Curly Girl Method (Google it, you'll find all sorts of info) But in a nutshell, you don't use any shampoo.  At all.  Just conditioners.  That's it.  It's done wonders for my hair.  I haven't used shampoo on my hair for almost three months.  

Sadly though, the way you describe your hair, you might have to do quite a bit of trimming before you can really see some results from the method.  And don't think you HAVE to have curly hair to benefit from the method, I'm sure it would work for any type of hair. 

Back to using coconut oil.  I put it on my hair before I go to bed.  Just straight coconut oil. I mostly concentrate on putting it on the ends though.   Very little goes on my scalp. I don't gob it on, only use about a fingernail sized chunk. I warm between it between my hands and run through my hair.  I simply rinse it out in the morning shower.  My curls love it!  I can always tell when I used coconut oil the night before.  My curls are more like ringlets.

I've read where some people will put a tiny dab of coconut oil in for a serum or anti-frizz before styling but that never works for me.  Makes my hair way too greasy looking.   Eww...

Since you've got coconut oil, I'd say try using some again.  At least until the stuff you ordered comes in.  Then you can compare. 

Good luck!  I hope your hair recovers!


----------



## ilovedoxies (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for your info, Stacy.  I have been using the coconut oil every other day these past few days.  I just do as you do but I put it on for about 10 minutes before I shower and I was pleasanty surprised at how easily it came out.  My hair feels some better but it will take time to get the full benefit.  I have an appointment Friday to get a trim.... I wonder how much will be left after! LOL!  

I've been reading about that Wen hair care system and they use the clean with conditioner method.  However I am turned off by ordering it from their website or QVC because they have that automatic shipment program and I just find that a nuiscance.  I've been looking at it on ebay but haven't bought anything.  

My hair is fine and limp and lacks any kind of style.  I liked using the flat iron because it allowed me to give my hair a little bit of fluff and to smooth over the bangs area without actually having to cut bangs.  I'm just going to have to put it away...


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 29, 2010)

I have baby fine hair and not much of it. I tried the conditioner as a cleanser one time for a couple of days when I was out of town and forgot my shampoo. That was a big mistake for me. My hair was limp, looked greasy and had no body. I will stick with a syndet shampoo bar from now on.


----------



## carebear (Dec 29, 2010)

I used Wen for a while.  My fine (tho not limp) hair was quite happy with it, but you do need to be sure to rinse well.  I started using it because of the damage my hair dryer and flat iron were doing to my poor hair.  It worked well, but it's absurdly expensive.  If you want to save some $$, try Hair One at Sally Beauty.  Exact same thing for a fraction of the price.

I stopped once my hair seemed back to normal because I found that I missed the lather thing - big bubbles just feel GOOD.  

Oh, and my new conditioner which my hair LOVES (after shampooing) is Aussie (the Moist variant).  http://www.amazon.com/Aussie-Moist-Cond ... y_bt_img_a  BTW, I'mlo NOT African American (many reviews are for AA hair), love the stuff on my fine hair.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Dec 29, 2010)

I have used a couple different shampoo bars and haven't liked either one.  I absolutely love them as soap but just not on my head.  I thought my hair felt funny after using them, kinda hard to explain...  I really wanted to love them, too.  lol!

I have a Sally's real close to me, I think I'll try that Hair One this weekend.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 3, 2011)

What soapbuddy is referring to is not a CP soap bar that is marketed as a "shampoo bar."  Syndet bars are made with detergents (think Lush) and are a completely different thing.  I've only made syndets once, so I'm no expert.  But CP soap on my hair makes it feel like dirty straw.  Syndet bars are a revelation.  My hair was looking limp and full of static.  No more!


----------



## ilovedoxies (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for that clarification Judy.  Where can I get one of those syndet bars?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 5, 2011)

ilovedoxies said:
			
		

> Thanks for your info, Stacy.  I have been using the coconut oil every other day these past few days.  I just do as you do but I put it on for about 10 minutes before I shower and I was pleasanty surprised at how easily it came out.  My hair feels some better but it will take time to get the full benefit.  I have an appointment Friday to get a trim.... I wonder how much will be left after! LOL!
> 
> I've been reading about that Wen hair care system and they use the clean with conditioner method.  However I am turned off by ordering it from their website or QVC because they have that automatic shipment program and I just find that a nuiscance.  I've been looking at it on ebay but haven't bought anything.
> 
> My hair is fine and limp and lacks any kind of style.  I liked using the flat iron because it allowed me to give my hair a little bit of fluff and to smooth over the bangs area without actually having to cut bangs.  I'm just going to have to put it away...



With Curly Girl method I just use the el-cheap-o Sauve stuff.  I use Suave Natural conditioner. 
http://www.bing.com/shopping/Suave-Natu ... f=Commerce

I use a good glob of that and concentrate it on my scalp.  Just gently messaging it in.  Then I use a deeper conditioner from Fructis on the ends of my hair.  And the only reason why I use that is because I like the smell! LOL!

The Sauve is more to clean my scalp and the Fructis is to keep the ends nice and as a detangler.  

No need to order anything.  Just pick it up at your local Wally World or grocery store even.  Loads cheaper than what you get from the beauty salon and it's worked wonders on my hair!


----------



## Catmehndi (Jan 6, 2011)

ilovedoxies said:
			
		

> You know I vaguely remember the mayonaise treatment from the 80's.  I had forgotten about it until now.
> 
> I used some coconut oil yesterday and it felt a little better.  I soaked it, let it sit for a few minutes and then shampooed.  It came out easily (I was pleasantly surprised).
> 
> I also ordered some silk protein spray from www.thescentedblossom.com, if anyone on here sells a similar product I'd be glad to try it.



We do have various silk products that can be added to your favorite shampoo / conditioner / leave in treatment.
http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/a ... words=silk

You only need a tiny bit and it's wonderful. One of my favorite things to add to my hair and body products!


----------



## ilovedoxies (Mar 30, 2011)

Those look pretty good.

Which silk product would you recommend for a leave in spray? 

Would you just add it to a spray bottle of purified water?   

Many thanks.


----------



## Catmehndi (Mar 31, 2011)

ilovedoxies said:
			
		

> Those look pretty good.
> 
> Which silk product would you recommend for a leave in spray?
> 
> ...



I would probably go with the Silk Powder: The crystalline structure reflects UV radiation, has anti-bacterial properties, and in hair care products will improve luminance and elastic behavior. Recommended usage rate is between 2-5% by weight.


----------



## nursenancy (Mar 31, 2011)

I put jojoba oil in my hair about twice a week.  I leave it in overnight.  It conditions it but doesn't come off on the pillowcase.  I have noticed a difference in my hair.  I color it and it's pretty thin on top and fine.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Apr 1, 2011)

Catmehndi said:
			
		

> I would probably go with the Silk Powder: The crystalline structure reflects UV radiation, has anti-bacterial properties, and in hair care products will improve luminance and elastic behavior. Recommended usage rate is between 2-5% by weight.



Thanks, I just ordered 

I'm also going to try the jojoba oil, too!


----------



## ilovedoxies (Apr 7, 2011)

I received my silk powder today.  Can't wait to try it.


----------

